# M3 e46 to GTR



## sharpaye7 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi guys. I so desperatly want to upgrade to the gtr and in every aspect its a no brainer to. 

But my main stumbling block is, after reading the forum, is the cost to maintain one. I've had my m3 for just over two years and have only done 5.5k miles in that time. The only moni i have spent, other than MOT insc etc, is one service at the cost of £400. 

I just wanted to know if anyone had gone from the e46 to the gtr and any major differences they experienced in running costs between the two? 

Cheers


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Happy to be corrected as i'm fairly new to GT-R ownership, but with that level of mileage you'll not encounter major running costs, however in a 2 year period you'll have needed at least 2 services so that will total around £1100.

You'll use more fuel than in your E46, but not so much more as to scare anyone.


----------



## sharpaye7 (Feb 16, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> Happy to be corrected as i'm fairly new to GT-R ownership, but with that level of mileage you'll not encounter major running costs, however in a 2 year period you'll have needed at least 2 services so that will total around £1100.
> 
> You'll use more fuel than in your E46, but not so much more as to scare anyone.


Cheers for response. 

Yeah fuel dosen't bother me to much, as you'll only use as much fuel depending how you drive it. But it's this every 6 month service thing that gripes at me. I know the mileage i'll do will be just as little so jus can't see why i'd service so regularly. 

I know the MY11 car service intervals have improved but do i wait another 2-3 years to buy a used 1 at a half decent price or do i buy a MY09 as i could buy that within 6-12 months?


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

I went from an E46 M3 Conv to an RS4 then to a proper car. GTR. Need to say no more but i will. Yes it will cost u more to run but at that mileage nothing to bad. Tyres prob every 2 years. Fuel. 17.9 mpg average for me. Take it to Litchfields for sevicing as its way cheaper. You will love it. Nothing compares for me. Love it.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Routine servicing at Litchfield's over a 2 year period would be just under £1500 but that also includes an annual 4 wheel alignment. 

Details here;

http://www.litchfieldimports.co.uk/GTR_Servicing_parts_and_costs.pdf

You have to compare servicing on a GTR to cars like DB9, 911 etc. to make a fair comparison, not E46 imo


----------



## sharpaye7 (Feb 16, 2011)

DWC said:


> I went from an E46 M3 Conv to an RS4 then to a proper car. GTR. Need to say no more but i will. Yes it will cost u more to run but at that mileage nothing to bad. Tyres prob every 2 years. Fuel. 17.9 mpg average for me. Take it to Litchfields for sevicing as its way cheaper. You will love it. Nothing compares for me. Love it.


Yeah i expect a little higher running costs but not too much more. Yea been looking at litchfields. I wonder if the guys down there are good enough to have a chat about this?! 

I did try and race a gtr in mine other week...i don't think i need to tell anyone what happend?! Lol


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

sharpaye7 said:


> Yeah i expect a little higher running costs but not too much more. Yea been looking at litchfields. I wonder if the guys down there are good enough to have a chat about this?!
> 
> I did try and race a gtr in mine other week...i don't think i need to tell anyone what happend?! Lol


If you can afford a GTR you can afford an extra £1110 to service it over 2 years, stop being a tight wad LOL :chuckle:

Call Litchfield's for a chat and you'll soon see the BS and the myths are untrue, it's only a car simple as that, servicing is no more complicated than any modern car.


----------



## sharpaye7 (Feb 16, 2011)

imattersuk said:


> If you can afford a GTR you can afford an extra £1110 to service it over 2 years, stop being a tight wad LOL :chuckle:
> 
> Call Litchfield's for a chat and you'll soon see the BS and the myths are untrue, it's only a car simple as that, servicing is no more complicated than any modern car.


I'm sure i've heard that said to me before...hey your not my mrs are you??? Lol

It's just things like the break discs cracking etc & how common they sound. But i'd only use it on weekends & wouldn't take it on track so maybe i shouldn't be too concernd. 

It's just an ego thing, knowing you have one of the most amazing machines ever built in my garage!


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

I took a chap for a spin the other day and he didnt say a word until we stopped. White as a sheet and shaking his head in disbelieve as to what just happened. He couldnt believe how quick you have to think when driving a GTR at speed. :nervous:

Iv done 13000 miles from new and never tracked her and my discs and pads are fine.

Get one.

Dave


----------



## sharpaye7 (Feb 16, 2011)

DWC said:


> I took a chap for a spin the other day and he didnt say a word until we stopped. White as a sheet and shaking his head in disbelieve as to what just happened. He couldnt believe how quick you have to think when driving a GTR at speed. :nervous:
> 
> Iv done 13000 miles from new and never tracked her and my discs and pads are fine.
> 
> ...


Lol i think might just have to! I drove it on a track day, it was amazing. But i know for a FACT it will be just 10x better on the road!!!


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

sharpaye7 said:


> Lol i think might just have to! I drove it on a track day, it was amazing. But i know for a FACT it will be just 10x better on the road!!!


And then there's the attention you get and the notes stuck on the windscreen from birds.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

DWC said:


> And then there's the attention you get and the notes stuck on the windscreen from birds.


wow ! that's a bonus 

with my 33GTR the only notes I get on the windscreen says "your car is too Loud and a nuisance" :chuckle:
.................

Stop worring too much about the running and maintanance costs sharpaye7, I say take the dive and you wont regret it.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

I know even current owners have a little gripe about the short service intervals, however it's worth noting that the GT-R is a HIGH perfromance car, not just a quick family car & thus you really should change liquids & lubricants more frequently.

I'd not even like to imagine what the oils would look like in a GT-R if they hadn't been changed for 15000 miles. Agree that every 6000 miles is a tad short, but at least you'll know your always running on good lubes


----------



## sharpaye7 (Feb 16, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> I know even current owners have a little gripe about the short service intervals, however it's worth noting that the GT-R is a HIGH perfromance car, not just a quick family car & thus you really should change liquids & lubricants more frequently.
> 
> I'd not even like to imagine what the oils would look like in a GT-R if they hadn't been changed for 15000 miles. Agree that every 6000 miles is a tad short, but at least you'll know your always running on good lubes


I suppose that's true. But am i right in saying that the main reason people are doing it is so the warranty doesn't get void?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

sharpaye7 said:


> I suppose that's true. But am i right in saying that the main reason people are doing it is so the warranty doesn't get void?


That would be a reason, however the service intervals are set for a reason & very little customers can do to argue. Not following the mfctrs specified service schedule would defo invalidate your warranty.

Saying that, i have always been a firm believer that no oils are good enough to safely last 15-20K miles, so i've usually as a minimum changed the oils in my cars every 5-6K miles.


----------



## sharpaye7 (Feb 16, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> That would be a reason, however the service intervals are set for a reason & very little customers can do to argue. Not following the mfctrs specified service schedule would defo invalidate your warranty.
> 
> Saying that, i have always been a firm believer that no oils are good enough to safely last 15-20K miles, so i've usually as a minimum changed the oils in my cars every 5-6K miles.


Oh i agree that if your doing so many miles you should change them. But if like me you only do about 3k-a-year i feel every 6 months is just stupid! I wonder if the litchfield guys find any main differences from the MY11 car and can implement to the MY09 in regards to this?!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

sharpaye7 said:


> Oh i agree that if your doing so many miles you should change them. But if like me you only do about 3k-a-year i feel every 6 months is just stupid! I wonder if the litchfield guys find any main differences from the MY11 car and can implement to the MY09 in regards to this?!


Can but hope

Bear in mind that higher mileages are better for engines than lower mileages. A 200 mile blat down to London or up to Glasgow is better in the main for a cars main components than 20 journeys to the local shops of say 10 miles.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> with my 33GTR the only notes I get on the windscreen says "your car is too Loud and a nuisance" :chuckle:


that made me laugh :chuckle:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Just buy the car!

Things I never do before buying a car, check insurance quotes, check servicing costs, check mpg lol!


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

sharpaye7 said:


> Hi guys. I so desperatly want to upgrade to the gtr and in every aspect its a no brainer to.
> 
> But my main stumbling block is, after reading the forum, is the cost to maintain one. I've had my m3 for just over two years and have only done 5.5k miles in that time. The only moni i have spent, other than MOT insc etc, is one service at the cost of £400.
> 
> ...


I came from an E46 M3 CSL. These are the increased costs:

Fuel bill is more
Tyres are more
Servicing is more (Biggest service bill on the CSL was £1250) as the GTR is more often
Cannot comment on discs/pads etc as never replaced them on the CSL and have not done them on the GTR yet.
Insurance is more expensive
And if you want to track it it will cost more (tracked the CSL not took the GTR on though)

Think thats about it


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I owned a 55 plate E46 M3 and can safely say the difference in performance is just light years apart....yes the car does use more fuel, yes tyres are going to be more expensive, yes it does cost more to service, mine actually cost less to insure than my last M3!

When you think about the performance of the car it is worth every extra penny. I am in the same place mileage wise per year probably so its not going to cost the earth....certainly not enough to say its not worth getting one....you would never look back.....well only to see M3 BMW's but you would have to be quick before they dropped out of sight


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

*m3-gtr*

i have a huge spec black R32gtr 6-800bhp.

looking for a e46 m3 manual to smg [best]

pm if u want p/x


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

of course it is more expensive in almost every way, but then it is better in almost every way. Stick to bridgestones & Litchfields and the increase should be bearable.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

sharpaye7 haven't you bought one yet, what have you been doing all day man ? :chuckle:


----------



## sharpaye7 (Feb 16, 2011)

imattersuk said:


> sharpaye7 haven't you bought one yet, what have you been doing all day man ? :chuckle:


Lol, iv actually been sending some feeders out about how much i'll get for mine after reading all your guys post! Mrs isn't happy as she wants to buy a bigger house blah blah blah. I went on a track day to drive gtr & saw some hot gals jumping into the cars & proper going for it...at that point i knew i married the wrong woman, if id married one of them girls i'd now be talking about how id just out paced an aston etc etc. Lol

But in all seriousness this thread has answerd a lot of questions. Going to get the best value for mine & if i have to i'll have no car & wait until the best gtr comes along. 

Black edition the one to go for? I want one with bose system, sat nav & tv or do they come in premium models to?


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Black edition is same as premium bar the alloys are black as apposed to smoked dark gun metal on the premium also the seats have addition red flashes which I personally don't like. 
So it depends what exteria colour you want and the best match fir the black or premium alloys. I know when I was looking I alternated between red, grey and the White. I knew I didn't want the black after seeing a dirty one in a car park.


----------



## sharpaye7 (Feb 16, 2011)

JoZeff said:


> Black edition is same as premium bar the alloys are black as apposed to smoked dark gun metal on the premium also the seats have addition red flashes which I personally don't like.
> So it depends what exteria colour you want and the best match fir the black or premium alloys. I know when I was looking I alternated between red, grey and the White. I knew I didn't want the black after seeing a dirty one in a car park.


Cheers. 

Yea i like the black edition more. I always go with silver. White looks nice but you just don't know when it may go out of trend. Black will never go out of trend but just murder to maintain...or so i hear. Grey i guess is the safer option but it just looks like "kit" in black...which im sure i all boys fantasy back in knight rider days! Lol


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

You have to see them in the flesh to decide pictures don't do the colours justice. 
The black and the silver are outstanding perfectly clean but you lose the lines of the car when they are unclean. 
But the choice of course is yours.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

The Bose in the Black Edition is worthless.

Get the Black Ed for the wheels, michael jackson interior etc. But not for the sound system. Honestly the worst in car stereo i've ever heard! Which is fair enough to be honest! 

Also don't forget depreciation and interest on the money used to buy or the finance cost will be your biggest running costs. Servicing is small feed in comparison.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

sharpaye7 said:


> Yeah i expect a little higher running costs but not too much more. Yea been looking at litchfields. I wonder if the guys down there are good enough to have a chat about this?!
> 
> I did try and race a gtr in mine other week...i don't think i need to tell anyone what happend?! Lol


The GTR will cost double at least to run compared to your M3 even if all maintenance is done by Litchfields. At least double when you factor in tyres and other consumable like brakes etc.


----------



## sharpaye7 (Feb 16, 2011)

christer said:


> The GTR will cost double at least to run compared to your M3 even if all maintenance is done by Litchfields. At least double when you factor in tyres and other consumable like brakes etc.


Yea id expect to pay more because i only do about 3k year things like tyres & brakes don't concern me as id have saved up for all that in tge 2-3 years id need to change them. 

Yea i love the black wheels on the black edition & the "mj" trim as you refer to it misters3. I like that, "mj" trim. Lol. Im defo going to get it now because mj was "the man". 

Im quite suprise to hear that the bose system not all that. I thought it would be really good?! I've got the harmann kardenn in mine and that is really good so would expect bose to be same if not better. Also hearing you could get the reverse cam put on...id get that just to show off! Lol. 

But i hear the '09 models onwards are better as there were few tweaks made from the first couple of years, is that correct?


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

I like the BOSE in mine tbh.

Re "MJ" - well I think we have to agree to differ on that one.


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

You also get black headlining in the black edition


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

christer said:


> I like the BOSE in mine tbh.
> 
> Re "MJ" - well I think we have to agree to differ on that one.


Me to love the Bose stereo sounds superb


----------



## sharpaye7 (Feb 16, 2011)

So guys are the '09 models onwards the ones to go for?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

sharpaye7 said:


> Yea id expect to pay more because i only do about 3k year things like tyres & brakes don't concern me as id have saved up for all that in tge 2-3 years id need to change them.
> 
> Yea i love the black wheels on the black edition & the "mj" trim as you refer to it misters3. I like that, "mj" trim. Lol. Im defo going to get it now because mj was "the man".
> 
> ...



The Bose system is terrible for what it cost and would have been rubbish if it was the Standard fit. I have the Individual Audio in the X5 and it's proper OEM sound system. The bose speakers have tiny magnets and paper cones. If they cost more than £2 to produce i'd be surprised. 

Note a few of us have also dynamatted the back of our cars. 

I guess it depends what level of in car sounds you're used to, want, like, and can live with. 

Take a listen for yourself. Try driving at 70 on the motorway, put on something like leftfields open up, prodigy's diesel power, Metallica's Sad but True or 50 cent's Candy Shop and turn it up...see what you think


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

I have to agree I think the Bose is disappointing given the brand quality. I asl have a speaker that distorts at a reasonable "let's have it" volume, but always passes the speaker auto test from the display. 
Still I have downpipes and ypipe so I very rearly have music on!


----------



## sharpaye7 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jaw f430, jus wanted to ask regards the difference in size between the e46 & gtr. Was ther a noticable difference? My m3 is in a carport & fits quite comfortably, just wanted to know wheter whether gtr is so much more wider?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I had an e46 and GT-R is much bigger....wider and longer although it still fits in my garage but its a tight squeeze.


----------



## Tony H (Aug 1, 2009)

IMO, the best thing you can do is ask someone like Middlehurst how much each of the services in each of the designated cycles are? 

That way you can at least accurately calculate the servicing side of things. 

They are not cheap to run and anyone that tells you they are are talking out of their backsides.

I had a 911 (997) C2S and that was cheaper to run than my GTR!

I also had an M3 and that was dearer to run than my 911 believe it or not.

Nissan will pull your pants down at every opportunity, moreso with consumables, so good luck with your decision.

My advice would be to go for one that has warranty as if you are unfortunate and get one of the problematic ones, you could be in for a heart attack.

One thing I can say - GTR is an awesome car but you will need deep pockets to run it properly.

Enjoy....:thumbsup:

Tony


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

sharpaye7 said:


> Jaw f430, jus wanted to ask regards the difference in size between the e46 & gtr. Was ther a noticable difference? My m3 is in a carport & fits quite comfortably, just wanted to know wheter whether gtr is so much more wider?


It is quite a bit bigger. I had to measure the garage to see if the gtr would fit with another car next to it.it does fit just a bit tighter. Other car has gone now so gtr has garage to itself:clap:

Only thing that would be useful would be pdc.


----------

